# Is there any fursuit shop in Mississippi



## Kane Higourashi (Jun 27, 2010)

Yeah, im a fur in mississippi, and the fandome isnt to famous here. can someone please help me find a fursuit shop near me


----------



## Dan. (Jun 27, 2010)

Most fursuit makers will ship, if you're on about materials, most fabric stores have upholstery foam to buy in rolls...


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 27, 2010)

there isnt really such a thing as a fursuit "shop"
but I do fursuit partial commissions for under $200.
 youre going to have to commission someone. or try furbid.


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2010)

I've never heard of a fursuit shop

You're better off just ordering a custom suit off the internet


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 27, 2010)

"I'm going to start a fursuit shop on the high street!"

*the following morning*

"Oh, they burned it down."


----------



## Lobar (Jun 27, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> "I'm going to start a fursuit shop on the high street!"
> 
> *the following morning*
> 
> "Oh, they burned it down."


 
They wouldn't know what it was.  They don't really have the internet there, so thankfully they're as ignorant as they are backwards.


----------



## Deo (Jun 27, 2010)

Lobar said:


> They wouldn't know what it was. Thankfully they're as ignorant as they are backwards.




LULZ this.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 27, 2010)

Lobar said:


> They wouldn't know what it was.  They don't really have the internet there, so thankfully they're as ignorant as they are backwards.


 
I don't know much about the place other than river boats and black people.


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I don't know much about the place other than river boats and black people.


 :/

Why does this sound more Louisiana?


----------



## Glitch (Jun 28, 2010)

No fursuit shops have ever existed, methinks.
I'm taking commissions now if you click on the link in my signature.

For supplies, the Internet and a store like JoAnn will be your friends.


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> :/
> 
> Why does this sound more Arkansas?


fix'd


----------



## Jesie (Jun 28, 2010)

I would like to think mascot makers have store fronts and the like, but I've never seen one... so the answer is likely no.

But just tell 'em you make costumes for ther favorite football team and you'll never have to worry.


----------

